# Commercial involvement with C-Kayak Australia Pty Ltd



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Saying everything twice will help deliver marketing messages i guess.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Saying everything twice will help deliver marketing messages i guess.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it when it's all above board like this.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Occy. Interesting situation. Look forward to seeing how it all hangs out. All the best with it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Will they upgrade the hurrcain to a barracuda ultra light for cheap Occy. All the best with the new endevors.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What's in it for you Paul?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Does that mean we can now have fun baiting you with our comments?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Occy said:


> The only thing you can be certain about is that I don't come cheap.


That's what she said.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> Does that mean we can now have fun baiting you with our comments?


Do you guys catch much when using comments for bait? ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> > Does that mean we can now have fun baiting you with our comments?
> 
> 
> Do you guys catch much when using comments for bait? ;-)


I think it's me who is the catch of the day most days!


----------

